# Betta art commissions



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm gonna be doing betta cartoon sketches for 1$ for the digital image mothers is a drawing I have done for another memeber:-D


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Or a more realistic sketch


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Do you do digital Art?


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes I do but my pencil sketches are better i find


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

But yes I do


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Do you have any examples you can share?


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

No I don't have any samples and I cannot do digital art I just do pencil


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice, I especially like its cute face!


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

I meant my latest one ! &#55357;&#56861;


----------

